# Pros and Cons of the First Generation vs the Second Generation Cruze



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

I would like to hear some frank opinions here on the pros and cons of the first two generations compared.

For example, the pros and cons of the different 1.4 turbo.

The pros and cons of the new exterior design.

etc.

I'm toying with the idea of trading my 2014 eco for a 2016 L trim.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The new cruze is lighter, has more power and gets better MPG. That being said have you driven one yet? I found the car felt much larger than the current model as well as looking almost Malibu in size.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

No I haven't. I was drawn to the L trim....if only it had the cruise control...that would be all I would want. For 500 more than the base price of what...16,880? I could have a new car? I'm wondering what they would give me on a trade for my 2014. I should stop in sometime and check it out...although I highly doubt I will let go of my 2014 eco MT. But who knows....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

spacedout said:


> I found the car felt much larger than the current model as well as looking almost Malibu in size.


Which is funny, because it's really not much larger, in some dimensions it's smaller - especially weight. The fact it has more interior room could be at play for that. (The Malibu has a 5.1" longer wheelbase and is 10.1" longer, for reference - it also is about the same weight as the 1st gen Cruze).

It has a 0.6" longer wheelbase (106.3 vs 105.7), is 2.7" longer (183.7 vs 181.0 - the hatch is 5.7" shorter, for what it's worth), but it is 0.7" shorter in height (57.4 vs 58.1). 

Weight definitely has an impact in how it drives - and the highest curb weight of the vehicle is listed as 3000lbs (Premier Automatic) - which is 84 lbs less than the weight of the lowest 1st gen model, a 2016 Limited L Manual.


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

Hazlitt777 said:


> No I haven't. I was drawn to the L trim....if only it had the cruise control...that would be all I would want. For 500 more than the base price of what...16,880? I could have a new car? I'm wondering what they would give me on a trade for my 2014. I should stop in sometime and check it out...although I highly doubt I will let go of my 2014 eco MT. But who knows....



When I bought my ls and asked about adding cruise control my dealer told me it wasn't available to add yet,just a FYI.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

having driven both i like the room of my gen2 better it isnt much more room but it feels like the extra is in the right spots Im a big guy and i fit comfortably in the gen 2 where as i felt cramped in the 1st generation i also love android auto. my car loves the highway it is always around 45-46 mpg on the highway and it has just enough power to get where you want to put it. i will say i do not like the aerodynamics of the third brake light it makes it so you cant air dry the center of the back window and it leaves water spots on the rear window and trunk. thats about the only complaint i have on mine but i am only 1500 miles into it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

My only reservation with the 2nd gen is Direct Injection. It is a two-edged sword. While it does provide more power, fuel economy, and drivability in hot weather, it also fouls up intake valves and, as we have seen from many manufacturers, requires cylinder head replacement. 

One may argue that the 1st gen also has a more unique appearance, while the 2nd gen seems to take its cues from other vehicles more. The 1st gen had a very distinct look. In some angles, the 2nd gen resembles a civic or an elantra.

The 2nd gen also has no tow rating, while the 1st gen at least had a tow rating on most models. 

Aside from that, my opinion is that the 2nd gen is an overall improvement over the 1st.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Hazlitt777 said:


> No I haven't. I was drawn to the L trim....if only it had the cruise control...that would be all I would want. For 500 more than the base price of what...16,880? I could have a new car? I'm wondering what they would give me on a trade for my 2014. I should stop in sometime and check it out...although I highly doubt I will let go of my 2014 eco MT. But who knows....


I traded a 14 ECO MT with 22.5k miles in January and I got like $10,500 which I wasn't super happy with, but traded on a 15 Diesel and got a super price on it and love the Diesel more than the ECO I had. Just some point of reference. Good Luck


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

XtremeRevolution said:


> My only reservation with the 2nd gen is Direct Injection. It is a two-edged sword. While it does provide more power, fuel economy, and drivability in hot weather, it also fouls up intake valves and, as we have seen from many manufacturers, requires cylinder head replacement.


And god forbid you have to replace a fuel injector outside of warranty. Not only arey the expensive, but they're not overly easy to get to, either.


----------



## alexalexanders (May 22, 2016)

I'm newer to the forum and definitely new to the Cruze. From reading on here I've noticed people with first gens complaining about jerking at some stalling in hot weather and ac being on. It seems that the spark plug gap fixed this? Any truth to that? What should the gap be? So I check my Cruze? I've just noticed it this week and it's been extremely hot. Other than this I would recommend the Cruze to anyone and I liked the second gen better than the first myself. I know someone mention about the dimensions of the two, but I have to agree it didn't feel much smaller than the Malibu I drove and way larger than the sonic. I love the apple car play and the standard back up camera which I find myself using way more than I thought I would. I'm hoping some up grades become available like maybe a oem rear spoiler, a color matched antenna, and oem wheels becoming more available.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think GM had any idea how popular the Cruze would be. Evidence for this is the crappy, in comparison to other Chevys, infotainment system, which never got upgraded to the full MyLink system available in other GMs. The Gen2 Cruze has the full MyLink system.


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

Greggul8r said:


> having driven both i like the room of my gen2 better it isnt much more room but it feels like the extra is in the right spots Im a big guy and i fit comfortably in the gen 2 where as i felt cramped in the 1st generation i also love android auto. my car loves the highway it is always around 45-46 mpg on the highway and it has just enough power to get where you want to put it. i will say i do not like the aerodynamics of the third brake light it makes it so you cant air dry the center of the back window and it leaves water spots on the rear window and trunk. thats about the only complaint i have on mine but i am only 1500 miles into it.


With the first gen Cruze, I typically get water running down the rear window from underneath the antenna (this happens many hours after the remainder of the car has dried and I drive it out of my garage).


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> I don't think GM had any idea how popular the Cruze would be. Evidence for this is the crappy, in comparison to other Chevys, infotainment system, which never got upgraded to the full MyLink system available in other GMs. The Gen2 Cruze has the full MyLink system.


The funny thing is they did give 2.0 to select non American markets. To this day I been given the run around for my non working 1st year production MyLink. 

*My obvious notices are the over all feel driving the 2. 
*Cup holders are well off to the side out the way(Excluding manual)
*The fuel and temp needles switched places
*The engine is quieter than my 1st gen
*Manual Cruze is a secret eco but minus all the cool eco stuff 1st gen gets.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I would like to hear some frank opinions here on the pros and cons of the first two generations compared.
> 
> For example, the pros and cons of the different 1.4 turbo.
> 
> ...


The new Cruze isn't in Australia yet, but if GM put a 1.4 in it they may as well not bother at all as after having a 1.6T in the current car it will be a hard sell. The Cruze already has 5 different makes of car outselling it, so they have some very good competition here. Also if the diesel comes as a 1.6 engine I for one am not interested I will just keep my current one.


----------



## bigredgto (Mar 20, 2013)

My last Cruze was a '13 1LT 6spd Manual w/ RS, Sun/Sound, and Convenience Packages

New Cruze is a '16 Premier Auto w/ RS, Sun/Sound, and Convenience Packages

Biggest difference is the interior. The '16 has more room up front and way more room in the back seats. The technology integrated into the new car was one of the biggest selling points for me too (heated steering wheel, Bose audio, Apple CarPlay, etc). It feels like a more expensive car than it actually is, especially with the brown leather interior.

The exterior is weird and wedge shaped, so I definitely prefer the exterior of the old Cruze. This car looks more like a compact with a super short hood - but feels more like the Malbu on the inside.

From a handling perspective, the new one does also feel less connected to the road... My '13 felt like a go-cart at times and the '16 has a much more numb overall feel to it. It certainly is no sports car...

The new 1.4 turbo motor feels about the same to me - nothing to get excited about.. There is zero power under 3k rpm but when the turbo spools up around 3,200rpm the motor comes alive as best it can. The car is without question faster than the old one and has no trouble merging into traffic. The auto trans shifts quickly and smoothly - but it always wants to be 1 gear higher than I'd choose for myself.


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

XtremeRevolution said:


> My only reservation with the 2nd gen is Direct Injection. It is a two-edged sword. While it does provide more power, fuel economy, and drivability in hot weather, it also fouls up intake valves and, as we have seen from many manufacturers, requires cylinder head replacement.
> 
> One may argue that the 1st gen also has a more unique appearance, while the 2nd gen seems to take its cues from other vehicles more. The 1st gen had a very distinct look. In some angles, the 2nd gen resembles a civic or an elantra.
> 
> ...


A catch can will help his problem, but GM is really getting in an uproar about these. i.e. void warranty.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Hazlitt777 said:


> No I haven't. I was drawn to the L trim....if only it had the cruise control...that would be all I would want. For 500 more than the base price of what...16,880? I could have a new car? I'm wondering what they would give me on a trade for my 2014. I should stop in sometime and check it out...although I highly doubt I will let go of my 2014 eco MT. But who knows....


I stopped in a Chevy dealership with a '14 LT/RS and wanted to see about a trade for a '16 L Cruze. Offered $10K for the trade. I laughed, and walked out.


----------



## richdeerht (Jun 30, 2016)

When my Gen2 was in for service, they gave me a Gen 1 as a loaner. So I drove both (both LT's) on the same day. The gen1 drove better than I expected, with decent power and handling. The electronics were old fashioned by comparison. Gen1 seems to have stiffer springs and ride a little rougher, but lean a little less in a corner. The Gen 2 is quieter and smoother, with much nicer info system. I've been amazed at what I could fit in the gen2 trunk. A 20" bike. Even a Little Tykes Cozy Coupe. (not both at the same time!)


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've had a 2nd gen as a rental for a few days.

Pros:
-The powertrain is just fantastic. Transmission, engine, everything's on point. Fantastically torquey and quiet little motor, very responsive, and the transmission isn't confused like the 1st gen automatic. Overall, a HUGE improvement over the Gen 1 1.4.
-Ride quality is better than the even already good 1st gen.
-Interior space is MUCH increased all around.
-Better blind spot/side visibility
-Radio is much more responsive and easy to use than 1st gen MyLink (although I liked the design of 1st gen MyLink better).

Cons:
-Seats are freaking terrible. Flat, no support, stiff.
-You can definitely tell it's lighter, but it isn't as eager to attack corners (1LT vs LT RS). My Cruze just leans into a corner and goes for it. Probably tire-related.
-Visibility out the back of the car isn't as good. 
-Feels more "appliancey", if that makes sense. Looks about the part too. It's not bad looking, but I don't love it.
-I can see how some people might hate stop/start. I like it, but there is a rare jolt if you catch it at the wrong time (stopping only to creep forward again at a light or intersection). Otherwise, pretty smooth system.


----------



## larlar75 (Apr 30, 2015)

Well if you want to know about handling I can tell you with the same 245/40r18x8.5 rims/tires(BFGoodrich SportComp2) on my 2012 Cruze vs my 2016 Cruze RS the 2012 runs circles around the 2016 handling wise. I could go down Tesla RD(look it up) going 45-50 MPH in the turns and the 2012 Cruze would eat them alive without a single hiccup, but the 2016 Cruze has such a bouncy suspension good luck taking a corner without it trying to bite for traction in that boat. 

I'm hoping me putting stiffer/shorter springs on the car will fix it but I doubt this car will ever come close to handling like my 2012 Cruze sports car lol..


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

newsguy99 said:


> I stopped in a Chevy dealership with a '14 LT/RS and wanted to see about a trade for a '16 L Cruze. Offered $10K for the trade. I laughed, and walked out.


How many miles on your car? Based on your model year alone that price seems like top dollar. I only got $6000 for my 2012 with 95K on the clock 6 months back. Sure GM cars depreciate quickly the first few years, but if you calculate your original purchase price and deduct the trade in value, I think you will be surprised how cheap that Gen 1 Cruze was to own. For me over 4 years my Gen 1 monthly cost wasn't much more than lease pricing once I deducted my trade in value.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I just traded my 14 LT with 6 speed manual (had tech package) on a 16 LT Auto with the convenience package (keyless start, heated seat, etc). I had 35000 miles on my LT, and they gave me 10800 on my car (surprised by that). Got the 16 with the 20% off deal, is Black, not crazy about that (or the Auto)
Some observations after a little over 100 miles.

Pros - 
1. Much quieter than my 14, and I thought it was quiet
2. Still has the same amount of front legroom, which sold me on the 14, as I'm 6'4", and most small cars the front seats don't go back that far.
3. The car seems faster
4. According to the trip (which can be off obviously), is about 4 mpg better than my 14 (which showed 34.1, was actually 33.7). The 16 is showing 38.5 so far. Though it's a small sample
5. The technology is amazing, sure start / stop takes getting used to, but I find it works good. The push button start, proximity locking, etc works great.
6. The ride quality seems better, though it's not by much
7. The back seat has more legroom, but less headroom. 
8. With the cab forward design of the windshield (which is huge), the cabin feels much roomier and airy
9. The side of the car has the mirrors detached. So you can see more to the side with the front side windows add more visibility.
10. The front LEDs DRL look great
11. Nice that they kept the spare tire

Cons
1. Back window is narrow, hard to see behind you (completely around)
2. The car feels bigger, and you cannot see the front of the car.
3. Though, this maybe because it's an auto instead of manual, doesn't seem as engaging and fun to drive as my 14
4. I think I kind of like the looks of the 14 better, this car seems more like a bubble, or the body seems to be "bloated"
5. The speedometer and gauges seem less "sporty" than my 14
6. The DIC seems "less informative" or maybe I just have to get used to it
7. It seems "decontented" than my 14. No leather on the steering wheel, only 1 12v adapter (though, it is an option), no cd player, and the front seatbelts are no longer height adjustable.


I'm sure there's more that I'm not mentioning, I will add as needed. I think I made a good decision to upgrade, and seem more comfortable.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Another pro, the trunk seems much deeper (though it no longer has the indents where the tire well is inside the trunk).

Another con, is the lack of accessories, I haven't even seen a window vent.




neile300c said:


> I just traded my 14 LT with 6 speed manual (had tech package) on a 16 LT Auto with the convenience package (keyless start, heated seat, etc). I had 35000 miles on my LT, and they gave me 10800 on my car (surprised by that). Got the 16 with the 20% off deal, is Black, not crazy about that (or the Auto)
> Some observations after a little over 100 miles.
> 
> Pros -
> ...


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

ya it would be nice to have more accessories Ièm still waiting on a fog light kit 4 months and counting lol


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

Traded in my 2012 Cruze LS for a 2017 Cruze LS recently, so I thought I’d throw my 2 cents into this…


Pros :

- Engine has a bit more pep, and the transmission (so far) seems to shift more smoothly. 2012’s transmission was the big sore spot for me…many rough shifts.

- Interior looks a bit nicer.

- Interior feels bigger.

- Color infotainment screen much nicer than the old monochrome blue text screen.

- Rear backup camera is nice…it’s one of the few newer technologies that I’m happy to see becoming standard equipment.

- I have a flash drive with a few thousand MP3’s on it. Accessing it via the infotainment system works much better on the 2017. That’s partly due to larger touch-screen layout, but also it accesses the music immediately (on the 2012 every time you start the car, you’d have to wait for it to “index” the device).


Cons :

- No XM radio, no CD player. I didn’t use the CD very much anymore, but it was nice to have every now and then. And I did like my XM radio!!! On 2012’s it was standard even on LS. Now it’s not even an option! 

- I think the seats in the 2012 were slightly more comfortable.

- Feels “cheaper” in many ways. From the seats, to the wiper blades, to the hood release lever, etc, etc....the 2012 just felt more solidly built. 

- Less visibility out the rear window…I removed the rear headrests just so I can see!

- I’m just not buying into this whole “auto start/stop” thing. Yes, so far, it works as advertised. But I think ultimately I’m going to be driving in “L6” a lot. Sorry, but I don’t want my car turning off while stopped at a light on a busy highway. Also, several years down the road, I’m going to bet a whole lot of these cars start having trouble with the starters, and stalling out, etc. The technology may be “proven” via it’s use on higher end autos in recent years...but I doubt “economy” cars like this will fare as well over time.

- Silly, but I miss the little “storage area” that was in the middle of the 2012 dashboard. Used to like to leave my sunglasses there.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

I got a 2nd Gen as my rental while my 14 was in for oil and coolant leak. I hated it compared to my 14. The gauge cluster was super plain Jane compared to 1st gen, the dash reminded me of a minivan cause it was like 4 feet deep. The center dash was ugly and cheap looking. Steering wheel controls looked cheap. I had it 2 days and couldn't wait to give it back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Thats in the eye of the beholder, but i find that the 2nd gen are only looking good with the 18'' wheels, but the 1st gen looked good even with hubcaps.

Outside of that, 2nd gens are better in almost every way imo. (Except Diesel if you want to tune/mod since smaller engine.)


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

newsguy99 said:


> I stopped in a Chevy dealership with a '14 LT/RS and wanted to see about a trade for a '16 L Cruze. Offered $10K for the trade. I laughed, and walked out.


That's actually a good price for a trade in for a 2014. The trade in value on a 2017 LT with less than 1,000 miles is $14K.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

BlakeCary said:


> I got a 2nd Gen as my rental while my 14 was in for oil and coolant leak. I hated it compared to my 14. The gauge cluster was super plain Jane compared to 1st gen, the dash reminded me of a minivan cause it was like 4 feet deep. The center dash was ugly and cheap looking. Steering wheel controls looked cheap. I had it 2 days and couldn't wait to give it back.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Are we looking at the same cars here? Did you leave a 2014 loaded LTZ and get a 2017 L?


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

EricSmit said:


> Are we looking at the same cars here? Did you leave a 2014 loaded LTZ and get a 2017 L?


Not sure what you mean? I got the 2nd gen as a rental why my 14 was getting repaired.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I upgraded from a 14 LT to a 16 LT, and I agree the gauges are better looking the Gen 1. Also, the dash is long, it reminds me of my wife's old Town and Country. The steering wheel controls, are better, in my opinion. And yes, you sit further back from the front windshield. But I like my Gen 2 much better than my 1




EricSmit said:


> Are we looking at the same cars here? Did you leave a 2014 loaded LTZ and get a 2017 L?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

neile300c said:


> I upgraded from a 14 LT to a 16 LT, and I agree the gauges are better looking the Gen 1. Also, the dash is long, it reminds me of my wife's old Town and Country. The steering wheel controls, are better, in my opinion. And yes, you sit further back from the front windshield. But I like my Gen 2 much better than my 1


I love my dash!


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, the dash on the uplevel trims look nice. My LT trim is just bland



jblackburn said:


> I love my dash!
> 
> View attachment 226986


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Previous: 2011 LT, Current 2017 LT

Gen2 vs. Gen1
Like better:
Fuel economy - my 80 mile round trip commute the best I did with Gen 1 was 38 mpg in the summer. With Gen 2, 43 mpg in March and April
Transmission - Gears hung on too long with gen1, shifting is better with gen2. However, I did drive the 2012 and 2014 Gen1 and noticed a significant improvement in this area vs 2011.
Seat - top part does not stick into my upper back as much
Ride - softer, smoother. Quieter? perhaps a little.
back seat - my three kids say the bench is wider and more legroom


what I miss:
Ride - Tighter handling with gen1. Could corner faster
Seat - More firm support with old seat.
more solid construction - part of the better fuel economy with gen2 is less weight, part of that translates to cheaper, skimpier, smaller interior pieces. Headliner feels like it can come off without much effort, control knobs and leavers are thinner. Gen 1 interior was still in fantastic shape when I got rid of it after six years.
Styling - The Gen 1 had good looks up front. Still does. Gen 2 has sort of a toad shape. Again, part of the better fuel economy package (aerodynamics).
Interior trunk handle - My 2011 had this handle in the inside of the trunk that you could just grab and swing the trunk shut without touching the outside. It is a small thing, but when you live in a snow climate with lots of road salt, it just kind of nice to grab your stuff and close the trunk without having to grab on to the exterior where that has slushy salty dirty water all over it. How much does it cost or weigh to put that thing in there anyway?

Things I am not sure about yet:
Battery in the trunk. Could be a good thing with protection from elements.
Auto stop - Worn starter? Wear and tear? Hopefully a much more reliable set-up than the cooling system on the gen1. Pull into parking spot, engine shuts down, shift into park, engine starts, pull the key, engine stops. All in about two seconds. Annoying.


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

SilverCruzer said:


> Pull into parking spot, engine shuts down, shift into park, engine starts, pull the key, engine stops. All in about two seconds. Annoying.


Yes. This is so silly. I don't know how this behaviour passed through user acceptance testing (if there is such a thing in the auto biz) There should be a 1 or 2 second delay for the auto start/stop to engage after a full stop. To defeat the autostop when parking, I switch to Neutral before coming to a stop. Other than that, I like the feature.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

ChevyCanuck said:


> To defeat the autostop when parking, I switch to Neutral before coming to a stop. Other than that, I like the feature.


Ah...good idea. And sometimes if I know I will be taking off right away (like at a stop sign on a rural road) I will do this thing where I sort of pulse the brake pedal a few times to "stop" the car and then take off.


----------



## WorldCruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

I leased a 16 Gen1 (LT i think) base with no addons in February of '16. I blew threw the 24k miles I had on it in under a year(I drive alot for work), and bought a '16 gen2 LT with the comfort/convenience package. I am just about to hit 7k miles on the gen2, so I gotta a pretty good apples to apples comparison i think....

Gen2 Pros:
-I like the redesigned interior. Head stack is MUCH improved w/ decent size touch screen, full mylink, and android auto. Interior feels much more roomy than my gen1 (I am about 6'1"), and more premium feel to it. Granted my gen1 was a former dealer courtesy car, so it was base level trim. But the steering wheel buttons/controls were greatly improved on the gen2 i think, along with the overall aesthetics of the interior. 
-Moved the usb connection port from center console to under radio next to 12vdc plug. I hated fighting with, and trying not to smash my cable and close the lid.
-Keyless entry/push button start.
-Backup Cam, heated seats, and remote start. (I think these are actually part of the comfort package)
-Transmission is smoother and I do not notice mis shifting as much.
-Improved fuel economy 36ish mpg and typically around 45/46 mpg on the highway on gen2. Overall, about 4-6 mpg better than my gen1.
-The car feels more peppy and smooth riding overall to me. It has nice acceleration (once the turbo gets going around 3k rpm) and I never have an issue merging/getting up to speed. My gen1 always felt very jerky both acceleration and braking. 

Cons:
-Suspension feels much more floaty, and does not corner as well.
-No rear speakers. I am not sure if the gen1 was like this also, but I definitely notice there is almost no sound coming from the back of the vehicle (behind me) when listening to music at higher volumes.
-Until the turbo kicks in the cars acceleration is very underwhelming.
-No fog lights (Supposedly a kit is coming out...sometime)
-Overall con on both models is the amperage output on the usb port is very low (i'm guessing about .5A). It effectively cannot even charge my phone with android auto running. It just slows the drain on the battery. Would it kill them to bump it up to a 2.1A output?
-2 recalls on gen2 so far. Headlamps and driver seat welds.

Jury Still out on:

- Auto Start/stop. I hated the this idea when it first came out on other cars, and was not thrilled when I learned they had added it to the gen2's. So far I have not had any issues with it either lagging or not restarting after stopping but I feel it is only a matter of time. I know the technology has been somewhat proven out but I am still not sold on it. To me I do not see how it is not adding extra wear and tear on the engine and starter from starting and stopping. As others have noted, it is also really obnoxious when I pull in to my driveway and stop, the engine shuts off, shift to part, engine restarts, then turn the engine back off, to then get out. I also creep up to stops often and have had the car prematurely stop and turn off once I get down to ~1mph.

-Exterior Redesign- It looks just like a Volt to me. Supposedly, they did extensive wind tunnel and aerodynamic testing for the Volt and took those concepts to the cruze to help with fuel economy. I didn't like it at first but I feel its growing on me. I do like the more malibu/impala front grill look, but miss the gen1 fog lights. 

-Battery in trunk, sounds like a decent idea and increased protection but there have been a lot of issues/recalls due to water accumulation there, which is worrisome.



Overall:

Gen2 wins. I do honestly enjoy driving the car everyday, and prefer to the gen1. When I turned in my gen1 I was actually looking/leaning towards a used chrysler 200. However, I got a


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

I like that the 2nd gen is more powerful. It's the main thing I'm missing on my 2011 Eco cruze.
More power, lighter weight, but also a lot more torque.

The manual is interesting for me.
Not sure I would do the plunge, since I'm only having 70k miles on my cruze, and don't want to start another mortgage right now.
I hear the newer cruzes will come CVT only?

That would totally suck!
My next car will be a manual, for sure!


@*WorldCruzer*, the center console has an indent where cables can come out, without damaging them.
I have a single USB bank installed in the center console, with 3 leads out (1x micro USB, 1x Apple connector, 1x USB type C connector cable). All 4 cables (2 of them are braded) fit perfectly fine in the indent, and I can still close the center console fine!

Also, the Gen 2 cruze has worse gas mileage than my gen 1 Cruze Eco.
My Gen 1 didn't feel jerky accelerating. Only in gear 3 and 4 it is when feathering the accelerator pedal. The shift between accelerating and engine braking it does jerk a bit.
In gear 1 and 2, the motion is controlled by software, and in gear 5 and 6, the torque is so low it doesn't jerk.
The original brake pads of my Cruze were organic ones, they didn't work well at all.
I changed them out to ceramic ones, which have a nice bite (better braking dynamics).


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

MP81 said:


> And god forbid you have to replace a fuel injector outside of warranty. Not only arey the expensive, but they're not overly easy to get to, either.



From the $stealership maybe.. Here is a 2017 turbo Cruze injector for $30 ($100 for 4).

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GM-OEM-Fue...ash=item4b13a6b501:g:iG8AAOSwYXVYyC6S&vxp=mtr


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks like they've come down in price - still not the easiest to replace, though.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

ProDigit said:


> The manual is interesting for me.
> Not sure I would do the plunge, since I'm only having 70k miles on my cruze, and don't want to start another mortgage right now.
> I hear the newer cruzes will come CVT only?


A friend of mine has a 2015 Nissan Pulsar SSS with a 1.6T and CVT and it really is a nice drive. Also has a manual mode that you can't pick from a regular 6 speed auto.


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

Aussie said:


> A friend of mine has a 2015 Nissan Pulsar SSS with a 1.6T and CVT and it really is a nice drive. Also has a manual mode that you can't pick from a regular 6 speed auto.


Manual or automatic emulation basically detract from the reason why to get a CVT.
A CVT shines at keeping the RPM in the powerband.
I wish they were more end-user adjustable (like, plug in a PC in the OBD2 port, and adjust the CVT settings in reference to the throttle pedal).

A CVT also doesn't allow you to skip gears (it basically rolls through all gears, all the time), or shift to neutral between gears (for cruising without engine braking).
I've heard of people who are used to shifting between D and N, they actually end up in R; which is disastrous with a CVT!


----------



## 2015LT2 (Jan 20, 2017)

XtremeRevolution said:


> In some angles, the 2nd gen resembles a civic or an elantra.


I agree, and though I did drive a Hyundai for years, I chose the '15 because I felt it looked more like a Chevy.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Gen2 VS Gen1. LOL


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

its a syn said:


> A catch can will help his problem, but GM is really getting in an uproar about these. i.e. void warranty.


Care to elaborate on this? I have one I'm planning to install and I'd love to not have to wait till 60,000 once the valvetrain is 50g heavier haha.


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Iamantman said:


> Care to elaborate on this? I have one I'm planning to install and I'd love to not have to wait till 60,000 once the valvetrain is 50g heavier haha.


I can't say for sure, I don't work in any shape or form for GM or a GM dealership, but technically the PCV system is an emissions control device. That would fall under tampering, which is a pretty big condition that automatically voids your warranty. Plus, a catch can _could _potentially cause PCV system performance issues. That is a stretch, it would have to be a poorly made product, installed incorrectly and/or neglected in order to be an issue IMHO. Plus GM (and dealerships) are really good at finding any and all excuses to deny a claim. However, it isn't just a problem with GM. A lot of manufactures and industries are this way and love to find an out (and point fingers). Generally speaking, warranties contracts any more aren't even worth the paper they are written on. Sure warranties aren't evil in and of themselves, but there are a bunch of conditions that can give them an escape path to protect their bottom line. That's why at 8,700 miles and only seven months into ownership, I proudly voided my warranty by throwing on a tune. Sure, if you don't have a hard failure (requiring a trans or engine replacement) and the techs aren't out for a witchhunt, many times they will look the other way and honor the warranty. Your mileage may vary in that regard. But in the event GM's TAC asks for calibration verification, you're boned because the techs have to send a screenshot of the calibration IDs and history to GM. When a calibration ID doesn't match and/or history doesn't match, its game over. 

Sorry for what seems to be a rant, it's not. I'm just throwing my two cents out there since we are having a coin shortage. LMAO


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

No that's fine @nathanroe72 That makes sense! Yeah I'm probably going to install it since I know I'll be good about maintaining it but I understand where GM is coming from if they're iffy about that. Especially if 9 out of 10 people wouldn't empty it out periodically and it really could end up causing damage to the engine.


----------

